# Splicing TV- 2 with two TVs



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

just tried doing this 
and now nothing is working


a simple splice so i can use remote 2 on 2 tvs 

i have the dvr recordings working
but no sat on both tv's


am i missing something?

edit to update------------------------------------

ended up the installer decided to use the downstairs box as the power switch for the dish

so everytime i disconnected it nothing worked

simple fix, cept for my steep mofo roof

thx to all, going to check out the remote thing tuesday


----------



## CyberWhip (May 5, 2006)

Should work. Using standard coax and splitter. I actually run TV-2 to 3 TVs. Make sure you are using TV2 output and connections are good. Also make sure your are using just a standard splitter and not a combiner or some other unit that "looks" like a splitter.

Sorry, I just re-read your question and seen you are getting something.....when you say "both TVs" do you mean TV1 and TV2 or just the 2 TV2s? To me, this sounds like you have the coax hooked to the wrong port or have a loose connection on your box to your dish.


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

put it back to single and see what happens.. restart the reciver? 

just an idea


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

lukin4u said:


> a simple splice so i can use remote 2 on 2 tvs


If you mean this literally, i.e, you just spliced some coax together, don't. Get a splitter. While a simple splice might more-or-less work, mostly because the 622's output has a high output level, you've just caused a major impedance mismatch. Worst case (but reasonably unlikely) you're overloading the output, possibly leading to failure.

The coax output is designed to feed a 50 ohm, properly terminated cable. Splitters are cheap and provide the proper impedance matching on the input and all outputs.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

i am using a spliter

i dont think i messed up anything else down there

i disconnected the cable completely from everything

and i dont think it was connected through the dish in anyway 

but i my be wrong

there are two wires charter used to use going outside to my box and i disconnected those today also 

they were split from some cables close to the dish setup

but dont think they were connected

i did not touch the switch

which has ties holding the wires together in rolls


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Piles of HOWTOs here. Check it out.

http://www.solidsignal.tv/dishpro_installation.asp

Mostly

http://www.solidsignal.tv/dishnetwork/DISH_Pro-DISH_Pro_Plus_Diagrams/DistributionExample3.pdf

enjoy ...


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

woke up this morning and everything was working normal

very strange


so tv-2 is ok to split


so my next question

can i split tv-1 the HD so that 2 tv's will show the same HD programming?


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

i think you can do HDMI and component. but then you should be able to split easily the component (just get the colors right). or an HDMI splitter.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

ok all set

hdmi and component hooked up 2 tv's on tv-1 both HD

all good

two tv's hooked up and split on tv-2

all good

is it possible to get a tv-2 remote
(uhf pro) to adjust my tv-1 from another room?

and how much



thxs supervolcano for your help

if you check up on this side of the tracks!!


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes you can. You need to get a 6.2 or 6.3 UHF pro remote and get a green #1 UHF key to replace the blue #2 key in order to use it to control TV1.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

saltrek said:


> Yes you can. You need to get a 6.2 or 6.3 UHF pro remote and get a green #1 UHF key to replace the blue #2 key in order to use it to control TV1.


how do i go about doing all of that 
i have asked this similar question to CS @ E*
and both times they gave to the direct 'no ' answer

thx


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Do you want to make your existing 6.3 UHF Pro remote operate TV1, or get another remote to do so? You'll find a lot of threads about this already if you select Search at the top (or http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php) and search for "toothpick" and pick the ViP 622 forum matches.

People have obtained the 6.3 UHF Pro and special key from DISH for about $20 IIRC. From eBay, http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=6.3+UHF+Pro&category0= lists a few 6.3 but you would find more 6.2 UHF Pro which would work as well. You can get 6.0 or 8.0 to use as TV2 remotes and use your existing 6.3 for TV1 and they are available for less.
http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=267 shows the 6.3 Replacement and if you click to enlarge the picture, you can see the 6 digit part number you would want to order from DISH if you want it directly. You want the little packet of keys shown in the picture as well as the 6.3 remote if you want the key that is used for TV1 in UHF Pro mode. The key just positions a switch in the remote and you can do that positioning with a "toothpick" - hence the reason to search for that word.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

CABill said:


> Do you want to make your existing 6.3 UHF Pro remote operate TV1, or get another remote to do so? You'll find a lot of threads about this already if you select Search at the top (or http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php) and search for "toothpick" and pick the ViP 622 forum matches.
> 
> People have obtained the 6.3 UHF Pro and special key from DISH for about $20 IIRC. From eBay, http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=6.3+UHF+Pro&category0= lists a few 6.3 but you would find more 6.2 UHF Pro which would work as well. You can get 6.0 or 8.0 to use as TV2 remotes and use your existing 6.3 for TV1 and they are available for less.
> http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=267 shows the 6.3 Replacement and if you click to enlarge the picture, you can see the 6 digit part number you would want to order from DISH if you want it directly. You want the little packet of keys shown in the picture as well as the 6.3 remote if you want the key that is used for TV1 in UHF Pro mode. The key just positions a switch in the remote and you can do that positioning with a "toothpick" - hence the reason to search for that word.


so this is my situation

i originally had just one hdtv connected through hdmi
now i have another in the basement connected to tv-1 through composet
and for pip i am splitting tv-2 with it also

the remote for tv-2 is uhf which works great downthere, but i would like to keep it down there so i need to purchase another
no big deal

however TV1 is a IR remote

is there any way to have both remotes uhf?

i just went back and read your post again and i think i got it

should i tell dish my goal and tell them'yes it is possible!' ?
cause two of them said no can do so far

before reading your post

also does this mean i need another remote ant. for the back of the 622 or is the tv-2 uhf ant. work with both when i finally to get the chips


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I'd think you can get what you need by reading 622 Tv 1 Uhf . You can use your current UHF Pro 6.3 remote to control TV1 if you remove the 2 key, slide the switch manually as described in the thread, push and hold the Sat button to change the remote address to be something other than the address used by TV2, get to a System Info Screen and push the Record button. The TV1 line should change from IR to IR / UHF Pro for your selected address and range. Push the Rec button on the 5.3 IR remote at the Sys Info screen and TV1 changes back to IR only. Without two remotes, it is awkward to flip the internal switch between TV2 and TV1 on the remote plus change the remote address, but you can verify you can control TV1 via UHF Pro with your 6.3 and just order another one.

The "6.3 Upgrade" kit contains the "Green 1" key that would position the switch to TV1 UHF Pro, but everything works fine with no key installed and manual changes to the switch. Details and more threads on it in the above 622 TV1 UHF link.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

CABill said:


> I'd think you can get what you need by reading 622 Tv 1 Uhf . You can use your current UHF Pro 6.3 remote to control TV1 if you remove the 2 key, slide the switch manually as described in the thread, push and hold the Sat button to change the remote address to be something other than the address used by TV2, get to a System Info Screen and push the Record button. The TV1 line should change from IR to IR / UHF Pro for your selected address and range. Push the Rec button on the 5.3 IR remote at the Sys Info screen and TV1 changes back to IR only. Without two remotes, it is awkward to flip the internal switch between TV2 and TV1 on the remote plus change the remote address, but you can verify you can control TV1 via UHF Pro with your 6.3 and just order another one.
> 
> The "6.3 Upgrade" kit contains the "Green 1" key that would position the switch to TV1 UHF Pro, but everything works fine with no key installed and manual changes to the switch. Details and more threads on it in the above 622 TV1 UHF link.


thx alot for the info

i love this place


----------

